

How I built emojitracker - mroth
https://medium.com/p/179cfd8238ac

======
jehiah
Great writeup of some fun unicode/font details. I've had to use the trick of
limiting font files to specific unicode ranges while working on Amharic
support for itypeamharic.com (Amharic/Ge'ez glyphs are also typically not
present in any fonts on most devices)

------
tolar
!!!

